# Solved: Acer Arcade Deluxe Problem



## Petty (Apr 19, 2007)

I have Acer Arcade Deluxe on my laptop, and since day one I cannot play Bluray discs in it. I have contacted Cyberlink Support many times, and they referred me to Acer Support. Which I did contact, and received a reply from after more than a month. Their advice was to remove and then re-install Acer Arcade Deluxe by using Acer e-recovery on my laptop. Although I can install it on the e-recovery program, it does not remove it for me and says I have to remove the current version first. I cannot find the uninstall link in either my add or remove programs list in control panel, and neither in the Acer Arcade files in my list of program files on Acer (C). I have searched the internet for an uninstall link, or more support, and found nothing. I also cannot update Acer Arcade, as I get an error message saying: '' Update failure Check if your current installation is correct''. What is there that I can do, please help as I am not getting much support from either Acer nor Cyberlink. Just to mention, all other CD's and DVD's play fine, I only have a problem with Bluray discs. My region code is 2 (UK). Thank you for your support and help, I will appreciate it.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3000 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1308 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 289269 MB, Free - 243743 MB; 
Motherboard: Acer , SM80-MV , Not Applicable, 009AVCMBQTF0026C
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Has your computer got a blu ray player installed ?


----------



## Petty (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes it has.Slimtype BD E DS4E1S. And it works fine with all other discs, but the problem is with the software Acer supplies by default, which is Acer Arcade De Luxe. I cannot even update the software to its new version, as mentioned before it gives me the error mentioned above. Therefore it's better to uninstall and re-install if I can get the place or link for uninstalling.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

You should be able to uninstall through Add and Remove programs. If not, give Revo Uninstaller a try.


----------



## Petty (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry, but it does not show in add or remove programs neither in it's main file on Acer (C) in program files. I downloaded Revo, and this uninstaller also could not find the Acer Arcade De Luxe uninstall feature. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Supposedly, you simply goto Start>Control Panel>Programs...
Select Acer Arcade and Uninstall will be come available at the top of the column.


----------



## Petty (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry I have said that it's not in the programs list in Control panel. Seems very weird to me, never come across anything like this. Thank you for your effort and giving me advice.


----------

